# Eclipse : Projekt als JAR packen vor dem starten



## Kerwin (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Community 

Ich habe folgendes Problem (eigentlich nur ein kleines). 

Ich arbeite derzeit an einem für mich größerem Projekt welches Modular aufgebaut ist. Jedes Modul selbst ist dabei auch ein Project. 
Die einzelnen Module muss ich nach der der Struktur des "Frameworks" als JAR datei hinterlegen, denn nur dadurch werden die Module dem Gesamtprojekt bekannt. 

Also habe ich mir in jedes Modul eine createJar.jardesc hinterlegt, die mir das aktuelle Modul zu einem JAR File macht. Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. 
Nur was mich stört ist der Punkt, dass ich nach jeder Änderung im Quellcode eines Modules immer wieder von Hand die "createJar.jardesc via rechtsklicke -> create Jar" ansprechen muss um es zu erzeugen. 

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit diesen Vorgang zu automatisieren? Also das wenn ich auf RUN klicke, er mir vorher die *.jardesc ausführt so dass ich dann nicht mehr manuell raufklickern muss? 

Ich danke im vorraus für eine hoffentlich positive ANtwort 

Rob


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Du könntest einen Custom Builder in deinem Projekt interlegen, der entweder ein Ant Script oder ein
externes Programm aufruft, welches entsprechende jars aus deinen .jardesc Files baut...

Project -> Properties -> Builders -> new -> ... (Ant Script oder externes Programm)

Gruß Tom


----------

